# minn kota spot lock



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, trying to debate whether to buy a minn kota trolling motor with spot lock. have a 17.5 ft bass tracker and would prefer to focus more on fishing vs boating when vertically jigging in the wind. Any feedback or recommendations? I saw some reviews where they were only being held within 15 feet of the spot, but that might vary by the specs of the trolling motor and the wind. 

motorguide also has some type of gps guided spot lock but not sure if anyone has experience with that either.

if this doesn't sound like a good idea I might just look into a kicker motor.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My Terrova is everything it is advertised to be plus some. I have better boat control when vertical jigging from it than I would get anchoring off the bow and fighting boat swing.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

+1 on the Terrova. I got the terrova 80 us2 with i-pilot link. I use it mainly for trolling on erie but i also use it for local lakes trolling the shorelines. Have not used my follow-the-contour much yet but i know it works. I have used the spot-lock many times as my 'anchor'. Even perch fishing on erie i have used the spot lock. 2ft waves or less and it works great.


----------



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Terrova I-pilot has literally become my fishing partner. As soon as I off load, push a button and off we go to all my favorite spots. Helped me improve my fishing performance, bc I spend more time fishing instead steering. Spot lock is very accurate, never had an issue with it. If any1 is interested mine is for sale on this site.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

The "Spot Lock" holds my boat where I push the button. If I am moving at the time it will recover from the movement and go back to that spot. But after it settles it will hold in wind and current very well. Now the stern will swing in changing winds but the bow will stay put within about 6 ft. of your lock . Does for boat control what the automatic transmission did for driving. I suspect that in the next 5 years all bow mounts will have the I-Pilot or something similar. The Motorguide wireless XI5 is intended for use with Lowrance electronics while the I-Pilot Minnkota couples with Humminbird.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I love it in the wind. It's held me in place in some pretty big waves actually. Usually trying to pull snagged lures up. Between that and my cabelas snag master, I don't lose many lures anymore..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Terrova ipilot with the spot lock works great. My 1st year using last year and will never be without again. I will be selling my 55# terrova and getting an 80# very soon.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok I'm sold. Now where's the best place to get a good deal on one. Also any recommendations on which model would be best with 17.5 ft aluminum tracker? I currently only have one trolling motor battery but could probably fit another if necessary

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an 18'deep v aluminum with a 80# 60" shaft. IMO, it's all I need. It's taken me everywhere I want to go. I don't think you need a 101. They're awesome. Outside of getting my first boat, it's changed my fishing like nothing else.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I got mine from Amazon (free shipping / no sales tax) ... can not wait to use it!



lacdown said:


> Ok I'm sold. Now where's the best place to get a good deal on one. Also any recommendations on which model would be best with 17.5 ft aluminum tracker? I currently only have one trolling motor battery but could probably fit another if necessary
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You will love it! Not only is it good in the wind, it is priceless on the rivers.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a tracker targa 18 and i use a terrova 80 - it is great - i cannot go without now - calm days it can move me along at 3.2 mph, holds a spot even in the wind really good - get one and you won't be sorry at all

all thumbs


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Ok I'm sold. Now where's the best place to get a good deal on one. Also any recommendations on which model would be best with 17.5 ft aluminum tracker? I currently only have one trolling motor battery but could probably fit another if necessary
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd look at Bassinators. Not sure how much he's asking, but he gave me a good deal on a fish finder once.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm using a Rhodan HD trolling motor 80# thrust 60 inch shaft this thing is great, I haven't used an anchor on the river now for 2 years, it will hold me in a tight 2 foot circle, and that's a 24 foot boat, we anchor up in front of barges and can work back and forth on the front can bump it over in 5 foot increments, forward, reverse ,left, right, fully programmable, this new technology is awesome, has made life easier on the water for me.....Doc


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Go to the MinnKota web site to see what they recommend for your boat 1st. Check I-boats for price. I've got a 55lb on my 18Ft Crestliner and it does good except in very high winds (say over 15mph). Most here will tell you to get the most powerful you can afford and I'd have to agree with that. There are times I wish I had a 24volt model. I also have the built in transducer for using it with my front FF. Absolutely the cats meow. You'll discover a whole new level of fishing enjoyment.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

In my opinion you would be best served with a 80 lb 24 volt.

I really like mine and for your size boat I think you would also. I think you would always regret going with a 12V motor.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Does 24volt require 2 batteries? Also, I have a lowrance up front. I assume I need to get a GPS enabled humminbird now too.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

lacdown said:


> Does 24volt require 2 batteries? Also, I have a lowrance up front. I assume I need to get a GPS enabled humminbird now too.


You do need two 12 volt batteries hook in a series. you do not need to buy a humminbird. The MK itself is GPS enabled. It will do spot lock, cruise control, track a dirction (either by compass or GPS) and revers track. 

If you want the follow a depth contor feature I think (not possitive) you need the Ilink series MK, humminbird unit and Lakemaster chip.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll probably save the countour feature for next year's birthday present (the ipilot will be 2 years gifts combined). Much thanks to everyone for sharing the info. I can't wait to join the 'more fishing than boating' club!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Last 2 questions: 
Is it easy to install yourself?

How do you figure what shaft length you need? Didn't see anything on the MinnKota site regarding it. I have a flat bottom bass boat.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

lacdown said:


> Last 2 questions:
> Is it easy to install yourself?
> 
> How do you figure what shaft length you need? Didn't see anything on the MinnKota site regarding it. I have a flat bottom bass boat.


Not hard to install, there are several u tube videos on the subject. Make sure you include the 60 amp circuit breaker or fuse. There are directions to determine shaft length on the Minn Kota web site  follow the steps on 'select a motor' to help. Not sure but I would think the 45 would fit a tracker bass boat.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

lacdown said:


> I'll probably save the countour feature for next year's birthday present (the ipilot will be 2 years gifts combined). Much thanks to everyone for sharing the info. I can't wait to join the 'more fishing than boating' club!


I'm not exactly sure what you are saying here but the follow-the-contour feature is not something you add on. This thread has been about the I-Pilot. To get the follow-the-contour feature you'll want the I-Pilot Link and you'll need a Lakemaster map. These are two separate units. I-Pilot about $450. I-Pilot Link about $800. Didn't want you to find out later you'd have to buy a whole new unit.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have it on my Powerdrive. I guess my experience is different from others... Possibly my ipilot is faulty. I call it circle lock, instead of spot lock because all my ipilot seems to do is spin my boat on circles


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BrianSipe17 said:


> I have it on my Powerdrive. I guess my experience is different from others... Possibly my ipilot is faulty. I call it circle lock, instead of spot lock because all my ipilot seems to do is spin my boat on circles



Calm water and a light boat? Mine can spin some in those conditions. It's not perfect. You are also talking to guys who just dropped upwards of 2 grand on a toy so we're trying to be really happy about it! But yeah..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine isn't perfect for sure, but it works pretty well.

I can help it by making sure I do my part in setting up correctly before I ask it to hold me on a spot.

if I am moving forward when I hit the anchor button it will return to the point where I was when I push the button creating a searching and circling action with the motor.

I need to be stopped or have a slight backwards motion when I hit the anchor button and then it works pretty well. 

If you have current one direction and wind another or switching wind directions it will struggle a little to keep you on the spot.

I don't expect it to keep my on the exact spot, just keep me close without needing to drop an anchor. Some days are easier than others depending on the wind and current.

With all of that being said, I'm still very happy I have that function available to me on that motor.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I got to try out my IPilot on my power drive 55 yesterday at Buckeye for the first time. Pretty dissapointed to be honest. It was a little windy but not bad 10-15 mph. I would head into the wind stop the prop and the point at which I would stop I would hit the spot lock button. I would drift 20-30ft before the motor would make the adjustment to get me back to the spot. First time out but I played with it for 4-5 hours and was not impressed. It might be good for open water, but fishing docks was no good, I would take my copilot back in a second for docks. Also used the advanced autopilot once to get out of a cove while I was retying, started straight, looked back up right before I almost went into the rocks, but that could have been a speed/wind issue. Not giving up on it, but I thought it would be a little more accurate than it was. For the price I would think they could do more than they do, only store 6 spot locks and 6 trails. Damn you can get a new smart phone for 600 or laptop for 400 and store anything you want on there and more, memory is so cheap put a sd card slot on it for petes sake. Seems to me fishing electronics are about a decade behind computers and phones when it comes to computing capabilities and price.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Calm water and a light boat? Mine can spin some in those conditions. It's not perfect. You are also talking to guys who just dropped upwards of 2 grand on a toy so we're trying to be really happy about it! But yeah..


It's OK when it's calm. When there's wind, it is not very helpful. I have a 20 ft aluminum deep V, so the weight vs wind is definitely part of the issue. I know a lot of people say they use it perch fishing, I know I would have twisted line everywhere if I used mine on Erie


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Last 2 questions:
> Is it easy to install yourself?
> 
> How do you figure what shaft length you need? Didn't see anything on the MinnKota site regarding it. I have a flat bottom bass boat.


Do you have a trolling motor on the rig now? If so no big mods would be needed to mount the terrova. I would suggest a quick release mount. Again, if you have a tm now and are happy with shaft length get the same. One thing to remember though, with a terrova you can adjust the shaft shorter but once all the way down that's all you got. Get the right size and power and you will LOVE the motor


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I use mine for perch fishing without problems


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

lacdown said:


> Ok I'm sold. Now where's the best place to get a good deal on one. Also any recommendations on which model would be best with 17.5 ft aluminum tracker? I currently only have one trolling motor battery but could probably fit another if necessary
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Just ordered mine from Sportsman's Guide. I paid $1399.96 for the 80 i-pilot us-2 with foot control (listed at $1509), that includes shipping. I found an online coupon for $10, joined their yearly Buyer's Club (cost was $29, but comes with 10% off purchase which saved me $120), was $19.99 to ship, I think and no tax. Also is supposed to come with two $10, no minimum coupons to use. You can get another $15 off (and I can get $15) for refer a friend. There is also an $80 rebate from Minn Kota redeemable as an American Express Gift Card. So I figure overall the motor will cost me roughly $1300. Best deal I could find and i looked for a while.

Bob

Send me a pm if you are interested in more information.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

So I got the 80lb 24v ipilot. Took it up to Paul's marine and the estimate is around 3 hours and $450+ dollars to install. Does that sound reasonable? They said since I had a 12v trolling motor (they'll need to rewire and add an adaptor) in there before and need a new battery bay that is driving up the time/cost. Just wanted to get some perspective. 

BTW, I ordered the trolling motor through them and got a great deal (due to accidental quoting by the owner that his son was kind enought to honor). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

lacdown said:


> So I got the 80lb 24v ipilot. Took it up to Paul's marine and the estimate is around 3 hours and $450+ dollars to install. Does that sound reasonable? They said since I had a 12v trolling motor (they'll need to rewire and add an adaptor) in there before and need a new battery bay that is driving up the time/cost. Just wanted to get some perspective.
> 
> BTW, I ordered the trolling motor through them and got a great deal (due to accidental quoting by the owner that his son was kind enought to honor). Thanks in advance.


You will probably need a 60 amp fuse ($45). New marinco plug and recepticle ($90?) 4 or 6 gauge wire (not cheap). Not shure how much for the battery bay? I think there estimate is high unless the battery box is $150-200. I would install it myself. Did my terrova 80 myself. I have 2 optima blue tops and a minn kota 220 charger.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

You will need 6ga wire. A 60 amp breaker and a plug that's rated for that amperage. I got it all at cabelas. Hardest part was running the wires and I had to buy a press for the 6ga crimp on fittings. I took my time and had several hours in it..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I called Knox marine and they talked through what would be needed and gave me a 1.5 hour $150 estimate. Picked up my boat from Pauls and will take it up to Knox in 2 weeks. Good people at Pauls but since it took 10 days just to get me an estimate I imagine the actual work would take longer than normal too

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

